# When did they change? VACs



## Soldier Tom (Sep 25, 2004)

When did the VACs change from having the steering arm down the side to the worm gear in the pedistal? Is this the same time the implement mount changed from a square to a diamond configuration? I think it was around 50 or 51, but I wasn't sure. My 51 has the diamond and worm gear, but several brocures from around the same time show the flat square implement mount and the steering arm still. I imagine there to be a serial number break somewhere. Just got my curiousity up.
~Walk in peace~
Soldier Tom


----------



## Soldier Tom (Sep 25, 2004)

Got it, the change was at 557000. Thanks anyway!

~Walk in peace~
Soldier Tom


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

glad you found out the answer. I been gone, went to the CNH trade show in Louisville KY for the New Holland side. Wished I could have been there for the Case side but since we dropped the Case side of CNH that wasn't possible. But will be posting some neat toys coming available from Case soon. I talked them into giving me a Case flyer.
caseman-d


----------



## Soldier Tom (Sep 25, 2004)

*I was there too*

I was also in Louisville this weekend. I had a retreat for about 8 Company Commanders and their families. We stayed over there on 4th Street at the Brown Hotel. I am just getting home myself. We may well have crossed each other's path.
I didn't make it to the show, but I did see a very big JD combine parked in front of the Seelbach hotel there.
Small world isn't it!?
~Walk in peace~


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Yes we were close. I was staying at the Galt. Jist got a call from Northwest Airlines, my luggage just showed up in Louisville. Good thing for extra clothes. I noticed JD had something going on also but since I had such a bad trip down my stay turned really short. Got there late Wed. night and left at 10 the 16th. Did you make it to the tractor pull or was it over?

caseman-d


----------



## Soldier Tom (Sep 25, 2004)

I didn't make it to the pull. I had so much stuff going on roping in my own events for the weekend, I didn't get out of the hotel for very long until Saturday evening. The organized events were over but I was just so dogged tired I went down to the lounge and just chiled out for the night. Sunday everything was gone, so close yet so far away!!
I have used the Galt House for one of my events, and it was a very impressive hotel for sure. The "dancing fountain" in the East tower lobby is a neat thing, as is the "common area" over the street between the towers.
Shucks, Louisville is a neat little city, all the way around (as cities go that is). 
That big JD combine sitting in front of the Seelbach hotel there; I don't have any idea what that thing was set up to harvest. It had 4 big "saw-tooth" rigs on front. Peanuts perhaps? Did you get a look at it? I haven't been around big combines at all really, so while impressive, they are a big mystery to me.
Next time you make it to Louisville, you should really make the 30 mile trek down to Ft Knox. I'd be happy to show you around. 
~Walk in peace~
Soldier Tom


----------



## Soldier Tom (Sep 25, 2004)

*Found out what it was*

The big green machine was a forage harvester. I saw a few of them on some internet videos. The 4 big "buzz saws up front cut the corn stalk and all and eat it up into the grinder, it spits it out into a wagon and there ya go.
I had never seen one of these before. I was impressed.
~Walk in Peace~
army


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Thought maybe thats what it was, but without seeing it it would have been just a guess since I'm not familuar with the crops down that direction.
caseman-d


----------

